# UPS Battery replacements



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My BE550G battery just died in my son's setup. I plugged the plugs into the other side of the UPS that is just surge suppressed and it is running now. My other 2 are still working. These were purchased in early 2010 as best I can tell from my old posts here. No battery has ever been replaced in them during the last 8 years.

I find the UB1280 in several configurations.
The 7ah is what came in it. There is an 8ah that fits right into it so that it will run 14% longer than the 7ah.
The 9ah will not fit. It is 1/16" thicker and so it will not slide in the slot in the UPS.

One other thing I found was that different sellers use the F1 or F2 terminal to connect with,
The F1 is 0.187" wide and the F2 is 0.250" wide.

I felt sure I had read this in some reviews on Amazon. Indeed , using the F1 connector caused problems for a few posters.

I ordered 3 of them with 8ah and the F2 connection.

Check all specs before ordering a replacement for these since the slot they fit in is snug.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

if you can manage to change Fx connector and find a battery of same size with higher capacity [Ah] then it would be beneficial for your UPS;
BTW, from IT stand point - the battery should be tested (charge-discharge measuring cycle) monthly and replaced immediately after reaching 50% capacity but no longer than 5 years of work 
[corrected]


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*than*

Since I've gotten old and somewhat feeble, I purchase from and have my UPS batteries serviced by Interstate Batteries.

www.interstatebatteries.com


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Nick said:


> **than**
> 
> Since I've gotten old and somewhat feeble, I purchase from and have my UPS batteries serviced by Interstate Batteries.
> 
> www.interstatebatteries.com


If you were referring to Pete's post in this thread, isn't "then" used properly in his post?

Rich


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No, sorry.

I've noticed that more and more I see _then_ and _than_ misused. For correct usage, I would refer you to your local dictionary. I now return you to the original topic:

*UPS Battery replacements*


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nick said:


> No, sorry.
> 
> I've noticed that more and more I see _then_ and _than_ misused. For correct usage, I would refer you to your local dictionary. I now return you to the original topic:
> 
> *UPS Battery replacements*


to me, than, is correct.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

P Smith said:


> ... the battery should be tested (charge-discharge measuring cycle) monthly and replaced immediately after reaching 50% capacity but no longer *then* 5 years of work





Nick said:


> *than*


A quote of the post you are responding to goes a long way toward avoiding misunderstandings.

Now we return you to our normal discourse ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

And this is why it is best not to worry about minor typos and errors in posts.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

*Appreciate the reminders about UPS.*

Still using the 1st one for nearly 8 & 3/4 years. Original batt and running 2 DVRs.

Since installed, added another DVR and a PI.

Used to run for 40 - 50 mins w/the 2 DVRs, then about a half-hour with the added equipment.

An hour-long PF about two weeks ago showed-up the old batt. Despite one already-unplugged (& unused since UI 1037 went away, another long story) HR44 and the unplugging of the 2nd DVR to leave one recording HR and the PI, I don't think it even lasted much beyond 5 mins.

P. Smith is right on about 5 years. Back then it would still stay up over a half-hour, and has deteriorated steadily.

(Even so, it has still been invaluable for short-duration PFs, of which there have been many over the years).

At any rate, I think these things are supposed to be "hot-swappable." Guess I'm gonna find out.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> *Appreciate the reminders about UPS.*
> 
> Still using the 1st one for nearly 8 & 3/4 years. Original batt and running 2 DVRs.
> 
> ...


I am definitely not going to HOT Swap mine. I like electricity but I am not touching it unless it is unplugged from the wall.

I think when Jason's battery ran down it ran to a dead short. Nothing runs that goes thru the battery. When I plug to the other side it is only a surge suppressor and everything hooked to it works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> *than*
> ...


well, it was a sentence of "if &#8230; then &#8230;"
if you could explain why it should be "if &#8230; than &#8230;" ?
...
ah, found the error at and of my post, I stand corrected now


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Well, I switched out the one in the den and the one in the bedroom without any problem.
When I changed the one in my sons room I got a constant squeal, which is what it was doing that caused me to buy the batteries. In his room I had one of those Monster Power Centers hooked up and 3 of the devices were plugged into it. I unplugged them one by one and restarted the UPS. The squeal was still there. Note that the Monster Power Center was plugged into the UPS. I unplugged it and the squeal stopped. I guess it finally died all together.
I plugged in the devices that now had no power into a Power Strip and plugged the power strip where the Power Center used to be and all is working now with the Monster Power Center out of the system.
Yeah !
I am too old for this getting down on the floor and chasing wires behind a system. Mercy !


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> well, it was a sentence of "if &#8230; then &#8230;"
> if you could explain why it should be "if &#8230; than &#8230;" ?
> ...
> ah, found the error at and of my post, I stand corrected now


If you use a spell checker/grammar checker it will catch then/than errors. Mine catches those errors every time. I get a dark line under the word, means it's wrong.

Rich


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Had a APC UPS started squealing. Assumed it was the battery as that's typical and its about 10 years old. Got new battery, still made squealing noise. Checked red/black wires with VOM and no voltage there to charge the battery, like my other units. So its 12v circuit failed.

So they do go bad. Now I have an extra battery.


----------

